# Calculate Subtotals in Power Query Table



## metsmaniac (Aug 5, 2019)

I created a Power Query table that has columns for Order#, Order Item#, Part#, Quantity, Item Value, Customer, Address, Order Status and Order Date.

I see that the "Subtotal" menu option is greyed out.  How to subtotal Item Values by Order# or by Customer like I would in a regular Excel spreadsheet?


----------



## Behelith (Aug 11, 2019)

Subtotals can't be created for tables.
There's an article about it from MS here : https://support.office.com/en-ie/ar...el-table-6e8c9abd-35ca-43b4-b282-029f9710ed3c
They actually don't explain why it isn't possible, but I believe it's because table data is dynamic.
You might get around it by creating a pivot table from your table.


----------

